# schwimmteiche mit naturagart?



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade mitten in der Planung eines Schwimmteichs und habe mir gerade das Buch von Ralf Glenk bestellt.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Anbieter naturagart (www.naturagart.de). Im Prospekt und auf der homepage klingt alles ganz seriös und überzeugend und der Preis ist auch i.O.

Über Rückmeldungen oder auch die Möglichkeit einer Besichtigung im PLZ-Bereich 8 würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß
Toni


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

hallo toni,

ich persöhnlich habe keinerlei erfahrungen mit naturgart - doch da ich schon längere zeit in richtung gartenteich in foren aktiv bin erlaube ich mir die sehr oft gelesen meinung weiterzugeben daß naturgart ein sehr kompetenter anbieter ist.
nur mit der zeit der bearbeitung habert es anscheinend ab und an.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

Habe persönlich nur beste Erfahrungen mit Naturagart gemacht.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2003)

Hallo Toni, Naturagart als anbieter ist ok. habe selbst schon einen Teich mit Klärbecken mit Naturagard gebaut. Bitte beachte aber das man vor Beginn sich gut informieren sollte. Das Baumaterial das zusätzlich also nicht Naturagart benötigt wird darf bei der Kalkulation nicht vergessen werden sonst kommt das böse erwachen. In jedem Fall schau dir einen fertigen Schwimmteich erst mal an und lass dir vom Besitzer seine Erfahrungen berichten und die Anlage erklären da lernst du meist mehr als in vielen Büchern. wenn es dir nicht zu weit ist kannst du auch bei mir vorbei schauen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2003)

Hallo Günter,
vielen dank für Deine Antwort. Noch ein paar Fragen:

Wie Tief hast Du Deinen Schwimmbereich gemacht?
Wie warm wird das Wasser durchschnittlich im Sommer?
Ist das Wasser klar und wieviel schlamm lagert sich am Boden ab?
Wo könnte ich mir Deinen Teich anschauen?

Gruß
Toni


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2003)

Hallo Toni, entschuldige das späte antworten, irgend  wie hat das mit dem Antworten nicht so funktioniert wie ich es mir gedacht habe. So nun zu denen Fragen: Die Tiefe von unserem Teich ist max. 1,5 m und  war von mir aus Sicherheitsgründen so gewollt.  Die maximale Wassertemperatur  liegen bei  26 Grad und das höchstens 1 Woche bei extremer Hitze sonst ca. 22. Das Wasser ist glasklar seit dem Einfüllen, das war am 22.04.97. Am Boden habe ich keinen Schlamm der wird in der Badesaison wöchentlich mit einem Automatischen Reiniger saubergehalten. Der Teich ist in Kandel, das liegt zwischen Karlsruhe und Landau an der A65.
Gruß
Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2003)

Hallo Günter,

das klingt ja alles ganz vielversprechend. Ich nehme an, dass Du den schlamm mit einem speziellen elektrischen Absauger entfernst, oder? Um was für ein Gerät handelt es sich dabei und wieviel kostet es.

Hast Du alles Material Folie, Vlies, Pumpen, Skimmer(?) von naturagart bezogen?
Aushub hast Du wahrscheinlich selbst organisiert. Ich schätze hier muß man wohl eine gartenbaufirma beauftragen (weiß Du wieviel das ungefähr kostet). Mein Teich soll etwa, incl. Regenerationsbereich 50-70 qm groß werden. 

Gruß
Toni


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2003)

*Naturagart*

Hallo,

also auch ich kann den anderen nur zustimmen, das es sich bei naturagart um einen sehr seriösen Anbieter handelt. Die Ware ist bei mir immer in Ordnung gewesen und auch auf das Team von naturagart ist verlass. Zum Beispiel bei Reklamationen und so.

Kann naturagart also nur empfehlen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2003)

Hallo Toni, Der Reiniger ist ein Poolreiniger in verstärkter Ausführung Bezeichnung Squirrl und ist im Fachhandel zu bekommen. meiner hat damals ca. 3000.- DM gekostet. Bedingung ist jedoch, der Boden muss eben sein.
Für meinen Schwimmteich habe ich nicht mit Naturagard zusammengearbeitet. Ich habe mir den Plan und die Berechnungen von einem Fachbetrieb für BioTeich machen lassen und dannach alles selbst gebaut und organisiert. Habe auch 1,5 Jahre nur für den Teich gebraucht und nochmals zwei für das drumherum. Das Material, Flies Folie PFlanzen habe ich von der Bioteich  Fachfirma gekauft, Die Folie wurde vor Ort von der selben eingebracht und geschweisst dabei habe ich als Schweisnahtprüfer mitgeaerbeitet. das Thema ist aber zu umfangreich um das einigermasen hir zu behandeln da greift auch das Thema Garantie und Kulanz mit rein. Alles andere Pumpe Unterwasserbeleuchtung und was man so alles braucht habe ich im Freien Handel bei uns inder nähe gekauft. Ich kann dir nur sagen bei 50-70 qm bist du wirklich an der unteren Grenze wenn du noch vernüftig schwimmen willst. Ich habe meine Gesammtkosten mit Gartenanlage auf die Schwimmteichfläche umgelegt und bin auf 250.-DM oder 130.- Euro pro qm Teich gekommen
gruß Günter


----------

